# Problem Internetverbindung MSI RG54SE



## Erks (30. Juli 2009)

Hi,
ich habe in letzter Zeit immer wieder Probleme mit meinem MSI hier.

Er kappt mir immer die INet Leitung, wenn ihc die gerade brauche oder aus anderen Grünen im Internet unterwegs bin.

Wenn ich dann Auf das MSI mit der IP zugreife und dort dann in das Setup gehe und da dann wiederrum unter "IP Einstellung", sieht man schon, dass ich den WAN-Typ "PPPoe" hab, was meines Erachtens auch richtig ist. 

Wenn ich nun weiter hineingeh, dann kann ich auch den Verbindungstyp einstellen, und da ist das Problem:

Eigentich hab ich da "Optionen immer" ausgewählt. Für gewöhnlich wird das auch eingehalten, aber wie oben gesagt, werde ich nach einiger Zeit gekickt. Wenn ich dann den manuellen Verbindungstyp wähle erscheint ein Button, dass die Verbindung hergestellt werden soll.

 Aber wieso hat der das getrennt? 

Was kann man gegen dies lästige Trennen der Verbindung machen?


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo!



Erks hat gesagt.:


> .....dass ich den WAN-Typ "PPPoe" hab, was meines Erachtens auch richtig ist.


Wenn Du DSL hast, ist es korrekt.



Erks hat gesagt.:


> Eigentich hab ich da "Optionen immer" ausgewählt.


Damit soll die Verbindung automatisch hergestellt bzw. wieder aufgenommen werden.



Erks hat gesagt.:


> Aber wieso hat der das getrennt?


Hat das Teil keine Log-Funktion?



Erks hat gesagt.:


> Was kann man gegen dies lästige Trennen der Verbindung machen?


Kommt auf die Ursache an.
Wenn die Verbindung seitens Deines ISP unterbrochen wird, kannst Du nichts anderes tun als dort anzurufen und mit der Faust auf den Tisch hauen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Erks (31. Juli 2009)

Einen Log hat das Gerät, allerdings sehe ich in diesem Log nichts besonderes, was mir zur Lösung hilft.

Jetzt hab ich wieder kurzzeitig INet, aber einige Seiten können nicht richtig dargestellt werden (z.B.: eBay). Auf tutorials.de komm ich ohne Probleme drauf.

Mein derzeitiger ISP ist Arcor, der ja letztens von Vodafone übernommen wurde.


----------

